# Lady gaga is crust as fuck!



## simpletoremember

WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## MrD

ouch..
that hurts my brain......


----------



## xbocax

wtf :/


----------



## Gudj

That Doom one is pretty funny. 
I hope these are real.


----------



## simpletoremember

I am pretty sure they are real i've seen photos of her in a studded jacket with a gism back patch. but seriously. what the hell?


----------



## Hollywood

i have noticed lady gaga has united all walks of life, including the crusties. her songs are fuckin' annoying but she seems to be somewhat rad for mainstream.


----------



## simpletoremember

I also find her annoying as all hell, and I don't like her one bit. I don't believe she has united anything, just because you like the same crappy dance music as some teeny bopper doesn't bring unity.


----------



## xbocax

but then again does any form of punk deserve to be exposed by such mainstream morons? Lady Gaga will unite people for what 2-4 years then fade but the fact that club kids on hollywood blvd are wearing fucking Icons Of Filth and Subhumans patches will for ever burn my brain. I know alot of kids that wear it now kind of wear those patches as a fashion statement anyway but I much rather have a kid in his/her rebellion stage of his life trying to find themself throw a patch on a leather jacket then some person thats just going to make it into something to put on a Gucci Purse or w/e the fuckin kids wear nowadays haha


----------



## simpletoremember

I was reading more into it it (I have nothing better to do with my time) and Lady Gaga's music video 'Telephone' (the one were she wears said studded vest with various punk patches), Jonas Åkerlund (ex-guitarist of Bathory) directed it. Fucking crazy.

Agreed xbocax, she maybe be around for 2 maybe 4 years and get washed up, but I do see lame kids wearing punk patches, and sometimes confronting them about the band (not rudely, but being like, "Oh, hey you like Extinction of Mankind?" or any other said band ), and then they reply being like "Who's that?" not even knowing the band they are supporting by wearing their patch. I also see kids in Misfits t-shirts (not that I like the band, but I did as a kid) that don't even know the band, and saying things like "Oh I thought Misfits was a clothing line" which it sort of is now-a-days but it's still kind of ridiculous.


----------



## xbocax

yeah when it comes to more mainstream bands i figure they sold their rights alooooong time ago haha so im very used tot the misfits shirts, My friend who dresses fashionable and pretty boy per say was wearing a neighborhood watch shirt which was all blinged out that was nuts. For those of you who don't know who neighborhood watch is, theyre an early 80's hc band from venice.


----------



## Pedal

Lady Gaga is an Illuminant puppet. Her "broad appeal" is a mind control tactic to sway the human race under one sovereignty. 

Just say no to Lady Gaga. She also has a penis fitted with a microscopic Romulan cloaking device, to hide the bulge when she wears her tacky leotards.


----------



## Odal

simpletoremember said:


> I was reading more into it it (I have nothing better to do with my time) and Lady Gaga's music video 'Telephone' (the one were she wears said studded vest with various punk patches), Jonas Åkerlund (ex-guitarist of Bathory) directed it. Fucking crazy.
> 
> Agreed xbocax, she maybe be around for 2 maybe 4 years and get washed up, but I do see lame kids wearing punk patches, and sometimes confronting them about the band (not rudely, but being like, "Oh, hey you like Extinction of Mankind?" or any other said band ), and then they reply being like "Who's that?" not even knowing the band they are supporting by wearing their patch. I also see kids in Misfits t-shirts (not that I like the band, but I did as a kid) that don't even know the band, and saying things like "Oh I thought Misfits was a clothing line" which it sort of is now-a-days but it's still kind of ridiculous.


 

You sure you don't just have a superiority complex? I mean anybody with an EoM patch, would likely know who they are... I got a weakness patch for them, and I've never been confronted by anyone. (But noone really dresses like that here.)

Are you just more punx by default or something, like AMEBIX IS SOOO KVLT.


----------



## simpletoremember

superiority complex? i wouldn't think so. just there's a lot of kids now that wear random band patches... and don't even know the bands, and wear them as fashion. EOM was an example, but stuff like that does happen. I go into a town and try and strike a conversation with some kid i would find interesting (has a common interest in music then they know nothing of of the band who's patch they are wearing). superiority complex the less bit. punker then thou, never claimed that or even being a "punk". yeah i like amebix, and other crust, d-beat, and anarcho-punk music but i also listen a lot of different genres.


----------



## mbgeorge

lady gaga is fucking wierd!!!


----------



## J Dizzle

Time to go further underground!!


----------



## Hollywood

sometimes i wear band tshirts i don't know because someone gave the shirt to me. who fucking cares. if you know the kids are idiots and/or just growin up and going through an adolescent phase why get so hot and bothered?


----------



## simpletoremember

not saying i get hot and bothered about it... i just think you should at least listen to the band that you are supporting by wearing their merch.


----------



## BUMJUG

haha i think if you make music like LG you are revoking your crust status......ive seen some edited phoos of ldy gaga wearing all this DBEAT shit...i think this is all someones big inside joke....


----------



## simpletoremember

BUMJUG said:


> haha i think if you make music like LG you are revoking your crust status......ive seen some edited phoos of ldy gaga wearing all this DBEAT shit...i think this is all someones big inside joke....


 


Don't think that was photoshoped in.. and the director is ex guitarist of Bathory...
If you don't want to watch the video its at like 2:55 where seen leather jacket with studded, Doom patch, and G.I.S.M. patch


----------



## xbocax

i hadnt even seen the video, wow........yeah, I guess if i had to sponsor coke for some odd reason id put it in my hair


----------



## MrD

there is absolutely nothing good about that video, uughhh *shivers*


----------



## BUMJUG

omg that bitch is even rocking an icons of filth patch!!! uuhhgg..stuff like this makes me feel insecure...its like the stuff i have been enculturated into has been stolen....and intruder to my identity....


----------



## Gudj

Watching that video is sort of like watching Holy Mountain. Except I doubt anyone can argue that telephone doesn't suck.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Isn't it like super cool/crustlord/uber-traingod to have ridiculous and ironic band patches from head to toe? "Yeah that's Vomit SyringeFace Tittypunch. I saw them in Tuscaloosa. They only played once and release their albums on laserdisc. I have the only one." I would have mad respect for a group of dirty kids sporting poppy backpatches like that.


----------



## RnJ

What probably happened, is she got her manager to contract someone who could produce a shocking video, at least shocking for a skank-pop music. Then came the director, who said something like "oh, wear patches of these extreme artists, it's shocking." And she did, because she doesn't have a better idea.

In short, Lady Gaga blow.


----------



## Deleted member 1505

Well the rest of my day is ruined...no but really what the hell? This is highly irritating to me.


----------



## simpletoremember

Monkeywrench said:


> Isn't it like super cool/crustlord/uber-traingod to have ridiculous and ironic band patches from head to toe? "Yeah that's Vomit SyringeFace Tittypunch. I saw them in Tuscaloosa. They only played once and release their albums on laserdisc. I have the only one." I would have mad respect for a group of dirty kids sporting poppy backpatches like that.



I just can't stop laughing at this.



RnJ said:


> What probably happened, is she got her manager to contract someone who could produce a shocking video, at least shocking for a skank-pop music. Then came the director, who said something like "oh, wear patches of these extreme artists, it's shocking." And she did, because she doesn't have a better idea.
> 
> In short, Lady Gaga blow.


 
Like I said the Director was the ex-guitarist of black metal band Bathory.


----------



## Arnold

um isn't it the goal of "shocking artists" to make people talk about them like this so as to spread their name & their sales? ...music will always be controversial but I think its fun to laugh at such odd twists like LADY GAGA =P


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

Apparently some Designer/whatthefuckever named "Search and Destroy" made the jacket and sold it to her for a ridiculous sum of money. So not tru punx, but what ever. Also, the Bathory dude was only in the band in '83, never been on a Bathory release, and has long since been a lame music video director. Fuuuuuck it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Does this video officially make me old? Cause I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING. it's just a series of scenes stitched together that have nothing to do with each other, with ridiculous costumes with photo shoots in between, and some crazy fucking bitch screaming "stop calling me" over and over again.

"ooohhh pretty colors!" was about all i got out of this. if this is today's youth, we're fucked.


----------



## simpletoremember

the video itself makes no sense to me either. and the music is god awful.


----------



## Sneaky Hobo

Matt Pist said:


> Does this video officially make me old? Cause I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING. it's just a series of scenes stitched together that have nothing to do with each other, with ridiculous costumes with photo shoots in between, and some crazy fucking bitch screaming "stop calling me" over and over again.
> 
> "ooohhh pretty colors!" was about all i got out of this. if this is today's youth, we're fucked.


 
Unfortunately... Yes. This is today's youth. Slowly but surely ending up in an Orwell novel.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Arnold said:


> um isn't it the goal of "shocking artists" to make people talk about them like this so as to spread their name & their sales? ...music will always be controversial but I think its fun to laugh at such odd twists like LADY GAGA =P


 
Ya, looks like she's done a good job of getting the punks' attention.

I think the lesson here is that defining yourself via any form of subculture or fashion sense is fucking retarded. So what if she's wearing some crust punk patches? Maybe some kind in bumfuck kansas will look up those bands and be offered a new look on society.

I guess its easy for me to be neutral on this though because I don't indentify as a crust punk and had no clue who lady gaga was until a few weeks ago.


----------



## zacharias

I actually love lady gaga, her tunes are very catchy...bad romance is my shit...


----------



## stayhighlovelife

lady gaga used to trip balls at bonnaroo and be at the rainbow gatherings all fried out and so i dont see why its so suprising or even wrong that she likes those bands i mean theres no reason to judge her over every other dude or chick with their gism or doom patches sewed in the exact same places on the same exact pants with dental floss or fishing line. 
every person here has hummed the beat of a lady gaga song or the chorus or something no matter what you want to say.


----------



## MrD

stayhighlovelife said:


> lady gaga used to trip balls at bonnaroo and be at the rainbow gatherings all fried out and so i dont see why its so suprising or even wrong that she likes those bands i mean theres no reason to judge her over every other dude or chick with their gism or doom patches sewed in the exact same places on the same exact pants with dental floss or fishing line.
> every person here has hummed the beat of a lady gaga song or the chorus or something no matter what you want to say.


 
hahaha, yeah, no, you havent got a clue!


----------



## stayhighlovelife

i dont do i
how so?


----------



## MrD

stayhighlovelife said:


> i dont do i
> how so?


yeah i phrased that weird.
I cant speak for everyone on here, but i damn sure that i have NEVER hummed one of her songs! let alone heard one before here!

Im not even going to touch the fashion thing, just say that if you were in to it, then you would understand.


----------



## stayhighlovelife

i just think someone needs to go to lady gaga and say do you love gism do you love doom?
and see what she says.


----------



## simpletoremember

Have you seen here at one of these festivals, or is it something the media wants you to think so you can relate to the tramp? As 120 Proof Vomit stated earlier, she didn't even make the jacket! It's some designer piece from 'Search & Destroy' based out of NYC, so pretty much there is everything wrong with that. One of the elements of Punk is D.I.Y., but I suppose Up the Fashion Punks! Right?

Plus her being at the rainbow gathering doesn't mean she heard those bands. Yeah, she may of see a couple crusty kids wearing these obscure patches and she dug on the fashion. But no one truly knows if she really does listen to these band (I'd like to keep the idea that she doesn't). 

Oh, the line up at Bonnaroo is terrible! Yeah there's been a few good bands since it started. Some good hip-hop and folk. But for the most part is like washed up bands that shouldn't play anymore, Jack Johnson, some horrible Sub-Pop bands and other indie-rock bands, among others. I hadn't seen a single punk band on there bill except it Gogol Bordello or Against Me! 

And Me... Personally never hummed a Lady Gaga tune. I actually never heard a song until I put myself through 9 minutes of idiocy with that 'Telephone' song.


----------



## wokofshame

am i the only person on Stp who's a gaga fan?


----------



## stayhighlovelife

i am punker than you bro and you and you and you so is lady gaga deal with it guys i mean if your panties are in this big of a wad over this what makes you think your punk at all
geeze this is rediculous and makes me almost ashamed in some way i dont even understand


----------



## simpletoremember

Never said I was a 'punk'. I do enjoy the music along with other genres... But I do support the scene and go to shows, and I wasn't getting 'my panties in a twist', I was just stating that this women who just just a puppet of the media industry wearing these punk patches was a bit odd...


----------



## Snookie

Fuckin Lady Gaga..that shit gets stuck in my head. And not only that, but the other day I was sitting around with a group of my dude friends and all of a sudden one of them puts on a lady gaga song and theres 5 crusty boys dancing around and lip syncing her stupid song. I wanted to puke


----------



## Squid

Hahaha. I think ya'll are missing the point here. Punx is Hipsters.


----------



## simpletoremember

Squid said:


> Punx is Hipsters.



i disagree.


----------



## Gudj

Squid said:


> Punx is Hipsters.


 

I agree so hard.


----------



## connerR

Since she's trolled the punx so hard, I am now a Lady Gaga fan. 

Punks, hipsters, who cares, they're all idiots, anyway.

Oi!


----------



## Snookie

well said ConnerR....


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

FAKE JOKE

if you are bothered by a person dressing "punk" you don't know what punk is.

i think it bothers most of you because you thought dressing a certain way would make you appear unique and now that lady gaga has hijacked "you're image" you know it degrades your false sense of rebellion.

classic hipster cop out.


----------



## simpletoremember

honestly it doesn't bother me because she 'hijacked my imagine', because it isn't my image she hijaked. i don't wear studs, leather, or rarely even patches. the whole thing was her wearing these band patches, and me questioning if she has even listen to these bands ever, or infact she bought this jacket from somebody because she thought it looked 'cool and unique'. i can care less about the punk fashion. because it's no unquie in the less bit i know this.

punks is hipster what the hell ever honestly i don't care anymore. because most 'punks' i do know now-a-days are quite elists.... just as hipsters, so i guess lady gaga was right. haha.

I still hate her music, and her.


----------



## stanktank

I'm into lady gaga, and Taylor swift! I get crust points right guys?? Righht? Oh wait...I have no use for crust points.


----------



## connerR

Would it make me punk if I hung out with punks AND listened to Lady Gaga? Like, would that be double unique points? THINK OF THE POSSIBILITIES.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

id still be more punk than you.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

*punx


----------



## Rash L

yeah, so I havent been around the forums much lately, but I did see this video on the TV last week when my roommate left one of the Mtv channels on... and I was very very very confused. I am happy to find out that I'm not the only one who was a little weirded out....


----------



## RnJ

connerR said:


> Punks, hipsters, who cares, they're all idiots, anyway.


 
Agreed...including those of us who don't consider ourselves any of those.

Anyways, this is not so much about lady gaga being acceptable for punks or not so much as it is about the fact that she is terrible regardless. Now, evidently this is another case of "leave the flies to their shit."


----------



## Jive

where did she even aquire that jacket? i know prolly ebay of the producers and studio artists might have bought it off some guy on a street. but come on. 

i think lady gaga is trying to appeal to every sub culture in hopes of becoming popular among each one and eventually ruling the earth.


----------



## connerR

I think she's just doing whatever makes her the most money. 

Oh God, it's like she's busking on the grandest scale of them all!


----------



## connerR

The heads of crust punks worldwide have just exploded.


----------



## Mr. Expendable

Her next album is going to be "No Gods, No Makeup".... hahaha.... has anyone heard any of the news on her newest music video..... I never knew someone could fit so much product placement in a self indulgent piece of crap waste of life.... well I guess she has to get her money somehow hahaha


----------



## ladygagaispunk

coolguyeagle76' said:


> FAKE JOKE
> 
> if you are bothered by a person dressing "punk" you don't know what punk is.
> 
> i think it bothers most of you because you thought dressing a certain way would make you appear unique and now that lady gaga has hijacked "you're image" you know it degrades your false sense of rebellion.
> 
> classic hipster cop out.


 
seriously. fuck lady gaga, fuck dressing punk. fuck fitting into a subculture for the sake of needing a set identity all together.


----------



## Jive

<img src="http://imgur.com/J8pJZ.jpg" alt="Hosted by imgur.com" />


----------



## Jive

FUCK

ok here.

http://imgur.com/J8pJZ.jpg


----------



## MrD

Jive said:


> FUCK
> 
> ok here.
> 
> http://imgur.com/J8pJZ.jpg


 
the worlds gone crazy...............


----------



## DCLXVI

I'm not opposed to Lady Gaga. She's one of the first somewhat unique popstars we've had for a long time. She's smashes shit, pulls shocking publicity stunts, and does anything she wants in pursuit of artistic performance and avant-garde fashion. She's not just a musician, and her music is written to be mindless pop in order to sell her performances, which she's been doing long before she had a music career. She has talent, and has probably never heard of Doom or GISM. Punx care too much about pop culture.

Oh, and the "Punks Is Hipsters" and Lady Gaga Police Bastard thing are photoshops. They don't exist, it was just that music video.


----------



## DCLXVI

connerR said:


> I think she's just doing whatever makes her the most money.
> 
> Oh God, it's like she's busking on the grandest scale of them all!


 Hilarious and true!


----------



## MJS

My brother; the huge crustie that he is, actualy loves lady gaga. Its kinda sadd.


----------



## catsweat

ex drummer from nausea now drummer for amebix is also in stone sour (main stream rock band with members of slipknot)
amebix is in the midst of recording a new record and the drummer is blowing it off to tour with stone sourl. oh and discharge is playing warped tour.
just sayin..


----------



## simpletoremember

Doesn't surprise me that Discharge is playing Warped Tour, because their new material sucks, as does Stone Sour. Haha...

and didn't Leftover Crack go on tour with Anti-Flag or something?


----------



## DCLXVI

catsweat said:


> ex drummer from nausea now drummer for amebix is also in stone sour (main stream rock band with members of slipknot)
> amebix is in the midst of recording a new record and the drummer is blowing it off to tour with stone sourl. oh and discharge is playing warped tour.
> just sayin..


Where did you hear about a new Amebix record?



simpletoremember said:


> Doesn't surprise me that Discharge is playing Warped Tour, because their new material sucks, as does Stone Sour. Haha...
> 
> and didn't Leftover Crack go on tour with Anti-Flag or something?


 There was a time that Anti-Flag was semi-respectable. Leftover Crack are assholes and nobody should support that band.


----------



## simpletoremember

DCLXVI said:


> There was a time that Anti-Flag was semi-respectable. Leftover Crack are assholes and nobody should support that band.


 
Leftover Crack treated me well, took me and my friends in bought us hotels and beer... They only real asshole out of the bunch was JP their drummer. But Anti-Flag always sucked.


----------



## ooglemania

DCLXVI said:


> Where did you hear about a new Amebix record?
> 
> 
> There was a time that Anti-Flag was semi-respectable. Leftover Crack are assholes and nobody should support that band.



its not top secret, i think i read it on their website or myspace or some crap


----------



## Tao_of_Pi

Lady Gaga, The Illuminati Puppet | The Vigilant Citizen


Saw this and it made me laugh a bit.


----------



## Pocket

Punks love Gaga.


----------



## cleofis

that's awful, but i'm glad you found that, it's kind of funny though i don't want her hands on that shit


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

Lady Gaga weirds me the fuck out but me and a few friends watched the telephone video nonstop for little bit there. It's like juggalos. I try so hard to understand it but I just can't do it. It's really fucking baffling. That video has like 7-10 product placements in it that have nothing to do with what she's talking about. I got a crack outta the GISM/Doom jacket though. I didn't even see the 7" cover until now which is as equally hysterical in my book


----------



## SDBoojum

Lady Gaga fan in
nah
wait-hmm
something like that



anyways-
it's a drag being the asshole who's going to say it but
why is the stp community wasting their time on discussing the pros, cons, fears and praises of a pop star??!!

awesome.


----------



## smellsea

hah. hahahahaha. i thought it was hillarious. ladygaga just makes me think of south beach. i wish i would of known how punx she was then.


----------



## Jack_Skum

*starts elevator*
Anyone care to go further underground?
I believe tonight there will be a performance in which a lady with down syndrome shaves her eyebrows off to the tune of a small boy playing an accordian.


----------



## Arapala

Fuck lady gaga.

What a terrible excuse for and "Artist". It's just bullshit. Paying hundreds of dollars for that jacket. It just goes against the point of those bands and punks in general. Not that everyone has to be poor and cheap. But fuck the mainstream artists who entangle "music" and millions of dollars. Especially for someone in the music industry to be ripping off anti-capitalist bands. I feel bad for the bands.

Can't believe all of the product placements in the video. Just fuck everything! Fuck!


----------

